# what in the world is this track



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw this in the road at the lease. Around Perry/Madison Florida? Any ideas?


----------



## chadf (Sep 21, 2009)

Being in the road, I'd say tire track !!!!!





You have no picture.........


----------



## White Stag (Sep 21, 2009)

No pic?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> Here are the pics I took and uploaded...


 
Nope...............


----------



## stev (Sep 21, 2009)

Tire track maybe


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

*pic*

No I have it


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

Any ideas? three hoofed hog? weird, freak of nature.....


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Sep 21, 2009)

big ol' cat stoping in her tracks.


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

Panther or Bob Cat? If this is a panther this far north, I've heard of it, but would be beyond random, If thats the case I should play the lotto.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 21, 2009)

Over lapping deer tracks


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea i thought about that (the deer)....


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Holly .......*

Looks like old three toe to me.  

      Now it's a hog track in a hog track.
   He or she stepped in the front foot track with the back
  foot while walking.


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea, it must be biggin.


----------



## miles58 (Sep 21, 2009)

frydaddy40 said:


> Looks like old three toe to me.



Yep!   That's who it be.  I got a shot of at 'im back in 97 just as he was diving over a dead fall.   I still have the toes I shot off that day. Tracked 'im all winter as he headed sou'east.  Lost the trail in the rain down in Kentucky.  Borried a couple of rabbit dogs from a farmer and hung in there with them hounds on his trail for another two weeks until  Ole Three toe took to ripping the heads of them hounds in the mountains just north of Georgia.

Was it me, I'd be minding my women-folk and chilluns and any dogs I thought worth a lick anywhere near where them tracks came from.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 22, 2009)

miles58 said:


> Yep!   That's who it be.  I got a shot of at 'im back in 97 just as he was diving over a dead fall.   I still have the toes I shot off that day. Tracked 'im all winter as he headed sou'east.  Lost the trail in the rain down in Kentucky.  Borried a couple of rabbit dogs from a farmer and hung in there with them hounds on his trail for another two weeks until  Ole Three toe took to ripping the heads of them hounds in the mountains just north of Georgia.
> 
> Was it me, I'd be minding my women-folk and chilluns and any dogs I thought worth a lick anywhere near where them tracks came from.




      Man you need a hobby,   lets trying writing short 
     story's.   
    The last part of that is the best.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2009)

It loks like a "double register" deer track.


----------



## miles58 (Sep 23, 2009)

frydaddy40 said:


> Man you need a hobby,



What!!!  You think taking four and a half months off to try to put an end to Ole Three Toe  isn't enough hobby?  I am just glad he left this part of the country and appears to find Georgia more to his liking.  That's just not the sort of thing you want to be running up against in the grouse woods up here armed with a puny little 20 gauge and number eight shot!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 23, 2009)

miles58 said:


> What!!!  You think taking four and a half months off to try to put an end to Ole Three Toe  isn't enough hobby?  I am just glad he left this part of the country and appears to find Georgia more to his liking.  That's just not the sort of thing you want to be running up against in the grouse woods up here armed with a puny little 20 gauge and number eight shot!



      Well miles58  old three toe anit never met a real 

   RED NECK like the ones we have down south georgia.

         These guy's can take him out with a  2d mag light and
       a pocket knife.    

  Next thing you now old three toe will on someones wall.

                Then we will have to call him stumpy.


           So old three better be watching his 6 o clock.


----------



## miles58 (Sep 23, 2009)

frydaddy40 said:


> Well miles58  old three toe anit never met a real
> 
> RED NECK like the ones we have down south georgia.
> 
> ...



You can't fool me!  I seen Deliverance.  You couldn't tell Old Three Toe from about half the rednecks that post on this board I bet unless maybe you figured him out 'case he spells better than most of 'em.


----------



## mcagle (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like a hog that stepped in its track to me, it looks to rounded to be a deer


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 23, 2009)

My mother N law leaves a track like that.


----------



## duckwhisperer (Sep 23, 2009)

"looks like a hog that stepped in its track to me, it looks to rounded to be a deer"

thats what i think


----------



## miles58 (Sep 24, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> My mother N law leaves a track like that.



You married to my daughter from my first marriage?


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 24, 2009)

my exwife....


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats the "Skunk Ape" only found in N. Florida !


----------



## EON (Sep 24, 2009)

hog track.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like Camel toes, draggin the ground...... Lordy would that be a camel or what..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 24, 2009)

cast it and call national geographic...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2009)

Hog tracks.


----------



## earl (Sep 26, 2009)

3 toed sloth


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 26, 2009)

It is a waumpus cat!


----------



## huntemwfo (Sep 27, 2009)

hog track on top of hog track


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2009)

Piggy.


----------



## gsubo (Sep 27, 2009)

no doubt a hog


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 30, 2009)

Chupacabra. I'd know that track anywhere.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

cmk07c said:


> No I have it



hog no doubt


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 29, 2009)

hog track...i see em like that all the time...they just overlap


----------



## 200xga (Oct 30, 2009)

looks like a overlaping horseshoe print the curve part is the front


----------



## 200xga (Oct 30, 2009)

i changed my answer got to be the three toed ungulate.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Oct 31, 2009)

pig


----------



## oldman 45 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what you want to call them cougar, panther or mountain lion, but in 1969 I TOOK A SHOT ON ONE IN THE ALLATOONA wma, as it was stalking a small doe, spoke with the game wardens at checkiin station and they said they had heard of one being in the area.


----------



## timetohunt (Nov 1, 2009)

Hog double stepped on his track.


----------



## timber ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

I just finished watching MONSTER QUEST and it is definately a "YETTI" track.....

And the ones on the right appear to be the "PORK CHOPS" he was chasin in that wet sand....LOL


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2009)

Whatever it is, I bet it sounds like a woman being raped and killed when it issues forth it's mating call. 


T


----------



## shortround1 (Nov 2, 2009)

steve woodall said:


> Chupacabra. I'd know that track anywhere.


i think it is a juvy sasquach, toes just haven't matured!


----------



## Roberson (Nov 2, 2009)

miles58 said:


> Yep!   That's who it be.  I got a shot of at 'im back in 97 just as he was diving over a dead fall.   I still have the toes I shot off that day. Tracked 'im all winter as he headed sou'east.  Lost the trail in the rain down in Kentucky.  Borried a couple of rabbit dogs from a farmer and hung in there with them hounds on his trail for another two weeks until  Ole Three toe took to ripping the heads of them hounds in the mountains just north of Georgia.
> 
> Was it me, I'd be minding my women-folk and chilluns and any dogs I thought worth a lick anywhere near where them tracks came from.


Man you'd be doing good staying up in Minnesota. Big ol'gator might getcha down here.............


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 3, 2009)

yep hog track see em all the tim budd it defently a hog trap


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 5, 2009)

> hog track on top of hog track



No doubt.........the other day I saw a Yote on top of a Deer on top of a Hog Track........man I would have loved to have a video of em!!




> Whatever it is, I bet it sounds like a woman being raped and killed when it issues forth it's mating call.
> 
> 
> T



So you have heard that one too?


----------

